# Mr Oli and his new collar



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Oliver has a new cat collar and certainly looks stunning with it now. 

All photos hosted on Katzenworld!

Product Review: Cheshire & Wain London - Colour Pop Collection! | Katzenworld

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

He looks like he could be a grown up version of my little Finn...except for the nose colour, Georgeous boy and a lovely collar.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> He looks like he could be a grown up version of my little Finn...except for the nose colour, Georgeous boy and a lovely collar.


Thank you! 

I love him to bits <3


----------

